# tall tees!



## Birk

honestly, since you're asking, i think it looks kinda silly. I get the whole baggy-jibkid look, but i draw my line at tall tees.
But whatever floats your boat man, we can't all dress alike


----------



## jibbherr

i like tall tees, but not over hoodies haha, whatever floats your board thou i guess. and an easy way to get tall tees is go to champs and they are 3 for $20. its what i do for shirts most of the time


----------



## T.J.

steezycheese said:


> any tall tees in the house?! haha i recently have been getting into tall tees over hoodies while riding. obviously i only do this on warm sunny days, and than on cold days i just wear my regular jacket. what do you guys think about tall tees in the park? are they steezy? or just plain stupid.. i personally love them but my friend wears them past his knees and it looks just stupid. what do you guys think?


New Jersey?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

T.J. said:


> New Jersey?


hey now, i dont wear tall t's and im from jersey. i do like to get jibnasty though.


----------



## Method

meh I think it looks dumb, like this The Angry Snowboarder » Blog Archive » Ghetto Gowns: Fashion Trends Gone Wrong , but what does that matter? fashion is a major personal preference anyways.


----------



## jaaxnikols

*.*

I thought dresses were designed for women? I guess if guys aren't into tight pants, its all about wearing a dress snowboarding.

I wonder what's next?


----------



## steezycheese

hahah i agree thats just ridiculous. i hate when people do that, i just like to wear mine above my knee.


----------



## arsenic0

jaaxnikols said:


> I thought dresses were designed for women? I guess if guys aren't into tight pants, its all about wearing a dress snowboarding.
> 
> I wonder what's next?


Platform snowboarding boots! Strap these bad boys on your board and be big pimpin...









Although in all honesty i cant believe the bling thing never took off in snowboarding as much ...i was really hoping to see some guy with gold chains and giant gold clocks and shit hanging from his neck to pinwheel down the mountain flinging shit all over...


----------



## bakesale




----------



## bakesale




----------



## Guest

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> hey now, i dont wear tall t's and im from jersey. i do like to get jibnasty though.


+1... I'm from Jersey too. That's all the North Jersey kids comin from NYC claimin they're Jersey just cause they go to the Jersey Shore. Just like that new show comin out "Jersey Shore". I assure everyone those aren't Jersey kids. That's Staten Island. North and South Jersey should be different states split at Trenton. In case you cant tell I'm South Jersey.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

RealDeal JU said:


> North and South Jersey should be different states split at Trenton. In case you cant tell I'm South Jersey.



++1 ive been thinking they should do this since i was like 15. it pisses me off when im living up in vermont and when people find out im from jersey they are like "oh so your from joisey?"....also for the record anything below newark actually DOESN'T small like shit.


----------



## laz167

Hey now I'm from Northern Jersey, Paterson to be in fact. And I don't wear tall tee's or anything the ridiculous. Just not my style more of an Airblaster guy, and some Grenade but I keep it classy. But the funny thing is I was in Stratton this past weekend and I went to this shoppe and the guy asked us where you from? We said Jersey and immediately he said" Damn jerseys full of haters, especially up at Mt.Creek, and I agreed...Sad that we have that bad image.


----------



## Method

man they're so G!


----------



## roremc

Nice picks bakesale. What stupid looking cunts they are!


I guess wearing this shit means they dont have to carry around a sign saying I'm a wanker!


----------



## steezycheese

well hey now, i think tall tees are sick. however, that comes to an extent. Bakesale, yeah most of the pics you posted are way too big and just stupid. but as long as they are like at least above your knees, i dont think its that bad! but thats just me.


----------



## steezycheese

yeah man, at finish line they are 4 for 20!


----------



## jmacphee9

Snowolf said:


> Wow Bakesale...epic fail pics....good find........:laugh::laugh::laugh:


certified /facepalm material.

my main problem with dressing like that is you look like an uneducated idiot..to each his own.


----------



## twin89

wear your tall tees around your house when no one is watching, but please don't show up in the lift lines with them on... you will be the future gappers.


----------



## EmoParkRat

American Apparel Dress Hoodies = best tall hoodie


----------



## bakesale

EmoParkRat said:


> American Apparel Dress Hoodies = best tall hoodie


TRY HARDER.

2/10


----------



## alecdude88

i have rocked the occasional tall tee kinda look but their is a point to where its stupid and rediculous looking

also what do you wear under a tall tee? 

i usually wear under armour, some kinda shirt, then a hoodie.


----------



## EmoParkRat

bakesale said:


> TRY HARDER.
> 
> 2/10


Why? It's tall, slim, comfortable, and stylish. Best tall hoodie.


----------



## bakesale

EmoParkRat said:


> Why? It's tall, slim, comfortable, and stylish. Best tall hoodie.


It's designed for women. As a man you'd have to have a 28 inch chest to fit it. The shoulders will never fit properly.


----------



## EmoParkRat

bakesale said:


> It's designed for women. As a man you'd have to have a 28 inch chest to fit it. The shoulders will never fit properly.


it fit me fine


----------



## Bkeller

Tall Tees have to be one of the dumbest things Ive seen on the slopes....

This is what everyones thinking when they see you =


----------



## alecdude88

on warm days where im from its like 80% tall t's


----------



## EmoParkRat

Here's the american apparel dress hoodie for anyone who wants a tall hoodie. I'm 5'9-5'10 and 120 lbs and this onesize aperican apparel dress hoodie is about as long as my airblaster hoodie.


----------



## rjattack19

im sorry, 5'10" 120?!?!?! holy hell kid eat something!


----------



## redlude97

bakesale said:


> It's designed for women. As a man *you'd have to have a 28 inch chest *to fit it. The shoulders will never fit properly.


----------



## Guest

The only steezy tall tee wearing snowboarder in my opinion is M.F.M. i mean... you cant say jack about that guy he's downright nasty. other than that its mega facepalm/gaperish if its like mid thigh length


----------



## bakesale

UpstateSplitTee said:


> The only steezy tall tee wearing snowboarder in my opinion is M.F.M. i mean... you cant say jack about that guy he's downright nasty. other than that its mega facepalm/gaperish if its like mid thigh length


MFM can do whatever the fuck he wants. Nobody else has the same license.


----------



## Guest

bakesale said:


> MFM can do whatever the fuck he wants. Nobody else has the same license.


Damn straight, the guy is sick. He rightfully pulls off the tall tee


----------



## Sam I Am

He can pull it off all he wants, doesn't mean it's practical.:cheeky4:


----------



## boardaddicktd

tall tees are fukkin sick!


----------



## Guest

Tall Tee's all day haha as long as they aren't super long I think they look baller


----------



## zakk

XXXXXXXL tall tee's on 5'7 130# kids?

:laugh:


----------



## david_z

maybe I'm old school, but seriously: tall tees and skinny-jean style snowboard pants are the worst thing to happen to snowboard fashion since Day-Glo.


----------



## boardaddicktd

zakk said:


> XXXXXXXL tall tee's on 5'7 130# kids?
> 
> :laugh:


yea tall tees are big-thats kinda the point of a tall tee!!


----------



## stoepstyle

I ride with a 4xL Mac dre T if I feel like joking around. But I happen to be 6'4" so its not that big.


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> New Jersey?


 Those guys on jersey shore a douche bags haha.



Snowolf said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> Wear what makes *you* happy. Some are going to think they are super steezy and others will think they look stupid. In the end it is going to be all about what you want to wear; do your own thing and be happy. I am not a big fashion whore; I like to wear things that I like and don`t really follow trends like the bandanna craze or tall tees fad. I personally think some people can pull these things off, but many who try it look like followers. Having said that, I don`t judge people by what they decide to wear and I don`t even judge people on their riding (unless they talk way bigger than they can ride). As long as someone is cool to other people and is having fun, it is all that matters in my book and I don`t care if you`re in the most hip steezy gangsta attire or your in the 1970`s neon onesie.....:thumbsup:


Dude the onsie is the shit. I want a gold shiney one to look like david bowie. 
But for the tall tee. Im from the Bay Area. Mac Dre, Dre Dog. guys here are "thug" if you wear them. to hell with tall tees. Ill stick with my awesome regular tee and a hoodie.


----------



## Guest

i think that everyone should have their own style if someone thinks tall tees look sweet then let em. people wear things like that to stand out. this world would look retarded if everyone dressed the same. i think tall tees look pretty sweet but once they get past your knees thats just dumb. but thats just my opinion. everyone has their own. thats why people dress so differently


----------



## steezycheese

really? i'll look that up i cant find tall hoodies anywhere


----------



## Guest

Go to Work World in the mall, thats if your mall has one or if they have a website maybe check there, i know lots of guys and girls that get there bright color tall hoodies and tee's there.. Keep rocking them styles are allways changing and you never know whats next with this sport.. But a plus with tall tee's is no snow down your lower back..


----------



## david_z

JSnow said:


> But a plus with tall tee's is no snow down your lower back..


I thought that's what powder skirts were for...


----------



## arsenic0

Lol if you need tall tee's to keep snow from getting down your pants you need to ask your mother how to teach you to dress again.


----------



## Birk

bakesale said:


>


Haha, the worst thing is; thats how 80% of the skiers in the parks here dress


----------



## Guest

Wow, ^^^ that's extreme. I'm in Michigan so, I don't really see that too much. It looks really wierd on the girls too, didn't know they wore them.


----------



## Kingscare

awesome, the chick in the white suit has got it down!


----------



## NHrider

to each his own but as far as I stand the tall T thing makes one look like a jacka$$


----------



## boardaddict

These tall tee wearing kids will have nothing on my steez when I break out the snuggie.


----------



## myschims

lol its fine if you can actually throw stuff...nothing funnier than some steez'd out little kid not being able to land anything in the little mini park.
then again i dont wear anything baggy, id rather have skinny pants over baggy pants lol
to each there own. like sumones said, we cant all dress the same :cheeky4:


----------



## SchultzLS2

EmoParkRat said:


> Here's the american apparel dress hoodie for anyone who wants a tall hoodie. I'm 5'9-5'10 and 120 lbs and this onesize aperican apparel dress hoodie is about as long as my airblaster hoodie.


WHHHHHAAAAAATTTTTT dude, you gotta eat a lot more often and hit the gym. I'm 5'10" 165 and I consider myself skinny. Seriously you must be a twig. Take off that tight dress hoodie, go to the gym, stop at subway on the way home for a foot long big philly cheese steak, go home, have a protein shake, and repeat daily. You'll perform 100x better in the park as you'll actually have muscle, right now you must be a skeleton.


----------



## EmoParkRat

SchultzLS2 said:


> WHHHHHAAAAAATTTTTT dude, you gotta eat a lot more often and hit the gym. I'm 5'10" 165 and I consider myself skinny. Seriously you must be a twig. Take off that tight dress hoodie, go to the gym, stop at subway on the way home for a foot long big philly cheese steak, go home, have a protein shake, and repeat daily. You'll perform 100x better in the park as you'll actually have muscle, right now you must be a skeleton.


What does that have to do with how I perform in the park? I wear whatever is comfortable and just go out there to have fun. I'm not hatin on the guys rockin the overly flashy nomis or technine stuff or the guys in the normal fitting/baggy stuff. I grew up wearing tight pants and I like longer hoodies because they keep the snow out. By the way that hoodies not that tight.


----------



## SchultzLS2

EmoParkRat said:


> What does that have to do with how I perform in the park? I wear whatever is comfortable and just go out there to have fun. I'm not hatin on the guys rockin the overly flashy nomis or technine stuff or the guys in the normal fitting/baggy stuff. I grew up wearing tight pants and I like longer hoodies because they keep the snow out. By the way that hoodies not that tight.


That is tight as hell. I didn't say the hoodie had anything to do with it, I said your current health situation did. 

5'10" and 120lbs is NOT healthy. You need to work out and gain weight. The added muscle from it is what will help you perform in the park better. I guarantee you gain 30 lbs and you will find yourself performing much better in the park and all over on the mountain.


----------



## baldylox

I second Schultz. That's dangerous dude. My girl is 5'3 and a 0 and shes 115ish. You need to gain 20 - 50 pounds pronto.


----------



## Guest

Im with cifex and schultz, you seriously do need to gain weight for the park man, you would deffinately do much better in the park with about 20-40 more pounds.


----------



## seant46

SchultzLS2 said:


> That is tight as hell. I didn't say the hoodie had anything to do with it, I said your current health situation did.
> 
> 5'10" and 120lbs is NOT healthy. You need to work out and gain weight. The added muscle from it is what will help you perform in the park better. I guarantee you gain 30 lbs and you will find yourself performing much better in the park and all over on the mountain.


Na lol. He's fine. I have a buddy who's 5'11 and weighs 125 and healthier than the majority. You are just used to everyone being obese these days.


----------



## SchultzLS2

seant46 said:


> Na lol. He's fine. I have a buddy who's 5'11 and weighs 125 and healthier than the majority. You are just used to everyone being obese these days.


Your dumb and know nothing about health/fitness. Please stop talking. Your buddy is grossly underweight also. Just because you can run, jump, and all that good stuff doesn't mean your healthy.

Your friend and this guy's BMI is currently at about a 17. A healthy range is a 19-24. He should weigh between 140 and 165lbs and your buddy should be between 145 and 175lbs.

I had a friend who was like that, just really skinny and nobody really said anything but me. Always tried to get him to work out, build himself up a little bit. Never did. Not too long ago his lung collapsed. You know what the doctors said could have prevented it? If he would have weighed 15-25lbs more and had built muscle mass in his body. 

But hey, just trying to help, do whatever you guys want.


----------



## burtontwinner

im 6' 2" 119lbs my doctor says im one of the healthiest person he knows. you wanna know how i do it. eat!!!!!!!!(and let the metabolism kick in). there are people who are fat that are healthy so are skinny people.


----------



## SchultzLS2

burtontwinner said:


> im 6' 2" 119lbs my doctor says im one of the healthiest person he knows. you wanna know how i do it. eat!!!!!!!!(and let the metabolism kick in). there are people who are fat that are healthy so are skinny people.


WHAT!?

Is your doctor out of his mind? He didn't recommend you go to the gym or anything? He says you are perfectly fine? That doctor sucks.

Maybe see a nutritionist.

Just because your fat and healthy doesn't mean you shouldn't get your body in better condition. Same thing goes for being skinny. 

I'm guessing all you guys are just kids.


----------



## burtontwinner

SchultzLS2 said:


> I'm guessing all you guys are just kids.


im 16...and no my doctor is not out of his mind. and i do work out for baseball and gained 7 lbs in 2 months which is good for me.


----------



## SchultzLS2

burtontwinner said:


> im 16...and no my doctor is not out of his mind. and i do work out for baseball and gained 7 lbs in 2 months which is good for me.


right your 16, still pretty much a youngin. By the time your 18 you should be closer to 160lbs. at least


----------



## burtontwinner

SchultzLS2 said:


> right your 16, still pretty much a youngin. By the time your 18 you should be closer to 160lbs. at least


dont think ill be that big...maybe 130-140


----------



## SchultzLS2

burtontwinner said:


> dont think ill be that big...maybe 130-140


You should aspire to be that big. I have a friend who is 6'2" 190lbs and he is crazy jacked.


----------



## AWNOW

I wear 4 tall tees on gaper day.


----------



## Ezkimo

I rock tall tees. WHAT


----------



## linvillegorge

Wear what you want, I don't care. However, I do reserve the right to point and laugh.


----------



## Ezkimo

KRIMINALapparel (Kriminal Apparel) | MySpace my friends here in colorados tall tee company. You cant hate on these, so sick.


----------



## AWNOW

Ezkimo said:


> KRIMINALapparel (Kriminal Apparel) | MySpace my friends here in colorados tall tee company. You cant hate on these, so sick.


Yeah, because we have never seen rasta colors, weed leafs, and retarded names like "Kriminal Apparel" thrown on a tall tee before. Almost as original as the Kalvary bullshit up in SC with a bunch of white boys wearing rasta colored AK47s on their shirts.


----------



## linvillegorge

AWNOW said:


> Yeah, because we have never seen rasta colors, weed leafs, and retarded names like "Kriminal Apparel" thrown on a tall tee before. Almost as original as the Kalvary bullshit up in SC with a bunch of white boys wearing rasta colored AK47s on their shirts.


:laugh:

Yeah, I really don't understand the "snow gangstas". Shit just doesn't make any sense at all to me. :dunno:


----------



## Ezkimo

Ezkimo said:


> You cant hate on these, so sick.


well okay I guess you can hate on it. just cuz it aint ur style it doesnt give you the right to bash where you see fit. Kinda stupid saying it, but personally I think wearin a tall tee is a feeling, and ima keep rockin em whether or not you guys rip on em. POINT N LAUGH fuckers but whos the one throwin down?


----------



## linvillegorge

I'm not trying to hate. And I honestly wouldn't point and laugh at you on the slopes, but I would chuckle under my breath.

Wear whatever you feel comfortable in. It's all good. Hell, it provides me with entertainment.


----------



## Ezkimo

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._355824975644_617750644_5321960_7000630_n.jpg

thats me in the red, so next time you see me, chuckle away.


----------



## baldylox

Is that a tall tee? Looks normal IMO....:dunno:


----------



## Ezkimo

its a 2xl

12char


----------



## Guest

Ya man. i usually rock a XL shirt over a hoodie cuz personally i think it looks tight. But thats just me. I think people should wear whatever they feel they look good in.


----------



## SchultzLS2

Ezkimo said:


> http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._355824975644_617750644_5321960_7000630_n.jpg
> 
> thats me in the red, so next time you see me, chuckle away.


I would actually say thats a lil on the short side. Also looks like a jacket, not a tee.


----------



## Guest

hey whats up, im new to snowboarding and actually joined just to say tall tees are the shit! haha im 6'2" though. I only wear them when I skate because i also wear huge jeans to help cope with the fact i hate my style and watching my own footage. I throw on a tall tee and pretend im wade desarmo haha

http://www.venturetrucks.net/desarmo/profile.jpg

anyway, ive been skating/filming most my life and look forward to learning more about snowboarding as i slowly build a setup for next season. peace


----------



## Guest

tall tees are kinda played. i like em tho, if youre suttle about it and can pull it off good for you.


----------



## Fitzy

tall hoodies look pretty cool IMO


----------



## stoepstyle

Tall tees work for whenever you want to be a baller










yours truly playing poker


----------



## BliND KiNK

If a top gun knock off made you a baller :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana

Conan O'Brien IS Maverick in ... TOP GUN!

Highway to the danger zone!


----------



## Guest

Tall tee's are gay , honestly why wouldn't you where something that is functional.

Yeh because thats what snowboardings always been about *******.

Do you guys forget that snowboarders are the resort bad boys. We have never been functional.

Now everyone is crying over gang bangers wearing their big t-shirts and that frightens you mr. Society...


You should all burn your tallies and buy smallies - Ie sizes kids xs through to kids large and show of those ck boxers you all bought when your office job in the bay area was promoted.


----------



## stoepstyle

Flick Montana said:


> Conan O'Brien IS Maverick in ... TOP GUN!
> 
> Highway to the danger zone!





BliND KiNK said:


> If a top gun knock off made you a baller :laugh:



Hahahahahah I loled so hard :laugh::laugh: please let nobody be confused, I am not being serious in that picture whatsoever


----------



## Adam C

discostix said:


> You should all burn your tallies and buy smallies - Ie sizes kids xs through to kids large and show of those ck boxers you all bought when your office job in the bay area was promoted.


Dude you think that will catch on?


----------



## seant46

stoepstyle said:


> Hahahahahah I loled so hard :laugh::laugh: please let nobody be confused, I am not being serious in that picture whatsoever


Thank god!


----------



## Guest

Adam C said:


> Dude you think that will catch on?


Yes , why wouldn't it. Think of how un-scene that would be...


----------



## Adam C

discostix said:


> Yes , why wouldn't it. Think of how un-scene that would be...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MistahTaki

SchultzLS2 you know nothing


----------



## Guest

It's conventional because if you get the tall-tee wet it might not seep into your hoodie. But I think it looks to wannabe gangster.
They wore long teeshirts and baggy clothes because they had guns and shit to hide. Then black people started doing it because it was direct association, then white people started doing it thats how white people are. 
It's like 3rd generation idgaf


----------



## GNU-LOVE

Why I keep seeing posts about gangsters on here like any of you lil turds know a thing about gang banging.....

Only gangsters on a mt are retired and have a fam and or matured out of that stupid shit...

Ill I see are kids trying to get attention with tall tees,Mac Dre shirts and those stupid beanis with dreads on them...so gay


----------



## bubbachubba340

Hey, there sir. Mac Dre is not the problem.


----------



## AlexS

I like them but there's not a chance i see myself in one


----------



## Guest

Tall Tees are fun... I don't wear them all the time, but when I do I'm with a group of friends and we are all wearing them. It's like the Tall Trees kids up in Tahoe, except we rock Letter Box tees. Like everyone in this thread, "it's all about having fun, and being happy". MFM can do whatever he wants, and yes a lot of people will look like gapers wearing them. Cool there's a million Bay area weekenders thuggin out with the Raiders up at Heavenly. Whatever makes you happy. When it comes down to it, its all about riding and how it makes you feel; right?


----------



## Sudden_Death

Ehhhh, makes people look like Dorf on snowboards.


----------



## MistahTaki

you have revived a year old thread. how do you feel?


----------



## BliND KiNK

Steezy taki; steezy. :laugh:


----------

